
Announcing the Second Edition of Infrastructure as Code - mooreds
https://infrastructure-as-code.com/book/2019/12/10/announcing-second-edition.html
======
santoriv
I really hope this book has some discussion regarding Pulumi in addition to
the normal Terraform discussion. My team switched over to Pulumi recently
after using Terraform for a couple of years and it's so much easier to work
with. It would be a shame if it is not at least included in the discussion.

~~~
vageli
> I really hope this book has some discussion regarding Pulumi in addition to
> the normal Terraform discussion. My team switched over to Pulumi recently
> after using Terraform for a couple of years and it's so much easier to work
> with. It would be a shame if it is not at least included in the discussion.

Could you speak more to some of the ways it was easier to work with? How was
the transition and what was the migration strategy?

~~~
yourapostasy
Just looking between the two (where I'm at we've adopted Terraform), I wish
where I'm at would switch to Pulumi as well. After seeing the contortions
required under Terraform when someone strays from Terraform's pre-conceived
notions embedded into HCL DSL, I'm convinced that at-scale (>200 servers,
arguably >100 servers), there is no satisfactory way around the "learn to
code" requirement in devops at this layer interacting with infrastructure.

~~~
pm90
It doesn't seem to have the same level of provider support though. I would
rather pick a tool thats well supported by cloud providers if I need to use it
for production stuff.

~~~
yourapostasy
Extremely good point, thank you for making it!

Where I'm at, we just so happen to only be in the initial phases of a cloud
strategy, and it happens to align with Pulumi's current support of AWS. So
Pulumi's execution of a multi-vendor solution will bear keeping a close eye
upon.

We're likely in for a few years yet of fragmented API wars amongst the cloud
vendors, before the value extraction from uncoordinated API's levels off
enough that a more universal API is adopted for a progressively-larger "core
cloud" of defined services (we're kind of seeing that with cloud object
storage for example), W3C-style.

~~~
pm90
Not sure what you mean. I don’t think there will be any api wars; likely
providers will support tooling that can talk to their apis. This is currently
the case for Terraform where different cloud officially support the tf
modules. If they start supporting Pulumi, that would be when I would be
comfortable switching to the tool.

~~~
pathseeker
It's a sad day when the tool you are using to call an API over HTTPS has to be
supported by AWS for people to use it.

~~~
pm90
There's absolutely nothing sad about setting expectations over quality of
service for infrastructure management tools. HTTP as a protocol wasn't
designed to be e.g. the language for expressively communicating complex state
changes when managing cloud infrastructure.

A better analogy, would be if e.g. the NFS protocol spec wasn't enough to use
NFS file systems, but required vendor support to work correctly.

------
jsaundersdev
The oreilly site to buy is not http :yuck:

~~~
giancarlostoro
Thats one thing I wish were enforced more than anything. SSL or better for
financial transactions online. Surprised its HTTP. Maybe they redirect once
you are actually paying? I have seen that be the case.

~~~
penagwin
Redirecting to https is still problematic though.

Let's say your websites homepage only uses http but the login form is over
https. You can MiTM the homepage, and change the login link to haX0r.xyz and
then proxy the login.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Is that the case here?

